# Always moving setup!



## Craft House Coffee (Jan 13, 2017)

I don't really have a fixed home setup... I guess a v60 and at the moment the Wilfa Svart (to test







) . But temporarily sitting proud at the roastery is...:


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

A really good looking combo. The Opera looks awesome, what a beast!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

How are you finding the Opera?

I've always wanted to get more hands on time on one (thank I already have) - but they seem to be in pieces when I'm nearby...


----------



## Craft House Coffee (Jan 13, 2017)

Yeah its brill! Great being able to play with new profiles. I should really leave it alone as you can go a bit nuts with it!

When you say pieces, you mean being taken apart because of issues?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes. Have only ever seen one working 3 times

Had 30 minutes on one

All other times (at least 6 or 7) they have had service issues and were being taken apart to find out what was wrong...


----------



## Craft House Coffee (Jan 13, 2017)

They are fiddly. I find the route cause of a lot of issues are sadly to do with accidentally resetting values or disabling things via the tablet- I've done it myself many a'time. If you lock that thing away and only make the odd change its a pretty solid machine!


----------

